# Suicide Bunny - Juice Reviews



## Tom (23/6/14)

Mother's Milk:

0.8 ohm Kayfun with cotton wick.

This is Strawberry cream flavour. Like a milkshake. It tastes good....but! It is exactly the same flavour as Captivape Tiger's Blood. I got that one here as well, and I cannot do that more often then occasional. Captivape costs 16 Euros, and SB cost me 20 Euros.

So far disappointing as I expected more then what I got. Its not that complex as expected, just creamy strawberry is not good enough to impress me. As a fruity flavour it is nowhere near Gambit, for example, which is the benchmark to me.

However, this is first impression, but i cannot imagine that there will be more to it. For fruit fans a great juice tho. Does not taste artificial at all. Not really sure if it is worth 20 euros....probably not imho.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/6/14)

Tom said:


> Mother's Milk:
> 
> 0.8 ohm Kayfun with cotton wick.
> 
> ...


 
Can I suggest you try this in a non cotton build?
My experiences with Mother's Milk was light years apart from what you are experiencing.


----------



## Tom (24/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Can I suggest you try this in a non cotton build?
> My experiences with Mother's Milk was light years apart from what you are experiencing.


thx for the advice, I will give this a try, for sure. I have just done a tank on the Kayfun, and it has not changed to something spectacular.

Will try an ekowool build tomorrow. Any suggestion of the build? RDA or Kayfun? low ohms?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/6/14)

No it wasn't a complex vape for me either, but I think where Pip did very well was to nail the base of her liquids.
All her flavors consist of this base. It's a very creamy and smooth finish. While the strawberry is really just a top note the magic is in that finish and I'm wondering if the cotton might not be knocking back the subtle notes in that base. I thought Mother's Milk to be class, even though not very complex. 

Kayfun and Ekowool is probably a good option, somewhere at 14 Watts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/6/14)

Come to think of it, would probably be great on a dual coil dripper as well if you can reach about 30W on your setup. That cream might shine! Let me know! But try without cotton.


----------



## Tom (24/6/14)

probably tomorrow nights vape then. rebuilding the kayfun then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (24/6/14)

Agreed Revn, SB was amazeballs


----------



## Tom (24/6/14)

KieranD said:


> Agreed Revn, SB was amazeballs


well. i was not saying that it is a bad juice, it is just no different to Captivape Tiger's Blood. Both are good vapes, flavour wise as well as good plumes. I just dont need 2 Strawberry juices at the same time....as it is an occasional juice for me.
Just loaded it in a rebuilt Igo L, single coil 1.4 ohm Ekowool, vaping at 14W in the Hana Mini. will feedback later tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joey786 (24/6/14)

Yip I would suggest staying away from creamy flavours with cotton, it sucks the fla right out of the vor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (29/6/14)

Been trying SB for a week now; in between. My verdict stays. Nice if you like fruit vapes. To me its average therefore. Would not order again.


----------



## Vapington (7/10/14)

Suicide Bunny E-Liquid Review

Grabbed some bottles today from Vape King and here are my thoughts:

*PACKAGING* : They come in glass bottles with droppers - much like Five Pawns style. The labels are pretty sweet - very tattoo inspired pin up metal chicks  excellent all round. 

*MOTHERS MILK (6mg)* : Described as - Mother's Milk is a deliciously rich and creamy dessert flavor with a light strawberry exhale. It's been voted fan favorite! Once you try this e-juice, you'll never want to put it down!

Devices Used : Reo Grand LP - Reomizer RM2 - Single coil - 0.8 ohms - Cotton 

Verdict : I have been exceptionally excited about this particular flavour for a while now and finally got my hands on it! Ok start with the smell - very subtle creamy strawberry notes. Now for taste, simply put, it is a creamy creamy exhale with a very subtle strawberry. It tastes like a strawberry milkshake - close to nesquick I would say but not quite. This is just really exceptional guys!!! I got 6mg so throat hit is minimal but thats fine with me. Vapor production is good and I think it is a 50/50 blend. I get what all the hype about it is now! 


*DERAILED (6mg)* : Described as - Derailed is a fresh baked cookie wrapped in a sweet cinnamon banana exhale. The smell alone will have you craving more!

Devices Used : 4Nine Mech - Trident RDA - Dual Coil - 0.5 ohms - Cotton 

Verdict : Now this one is interesting. It smells fantastic - as it says in the description. Now this is a bit more complex than mothers milk, I have not tasted a snickerdoodle cookie but if it tastes like this then its a good cookie  you taste a very deserty like cinnamon burst which is not too in your face but just the right amount for me - I dont even like cinnamon that much. On the exhale you get a banana come through but its more like a banana liquor than a fresh banana which I feel for this combo works well and again it is quite subtle. The combination of these flavours works superbly well. Something different for sure !! Throat hit and vapor production same as above.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/10/14)

Good reviews on these 2 juices! Thanks for sharing @Vapington!


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Great reviews, thank you @Vapington.


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

*Sucker Punch*
6mg Nic

Tested on:
Vexy : Reo mini sporting a cyclops

Coil Build: 28g kanthal
dual coil
8 wraps each
0.54 ohm
Wick : Rayon


Let me start off by saying that this coil build is perfect for this juice. The combination pairs perfectly together. the warmth adds to the flavour.

*Flavour :* Super Duper NOM NOM
on the inhale there is a sweet but sour effect. Im not quite sure of how to describe it. Its the type of vape that forces you to take another toot so you can guess what it is that you are tasting.
On the exhale theres a complex blend of fruits. Trying to figure out what you are tasting only gets you vaping more. watch out as you could pull a Silver on this one.
Overall the flavour on this juice is a perfect blend of i have no idea what but tastes so good i cant put it down.
Yes i know that the flavour description is vague at best but its really one of those juices that keeps you guessing and keeps you coming back for more.

*Vapor:* Vapor production is awesome. I only ran a 0.54 ohm dual coil and i quite easily created a haze in my room so bad that watching TV while vaping became a blur. Drop your ohms and increase airflow and the vapor on this one will be a definite smoke screen.

*Throat hit:* Now im not one for a throat hit, but i did cough a little with the first goofy vape. Mouth to lung part was easy. but the follow up lung hit hit me back to say the least. Even tho i dont usually like the throat hit i did enjoy the warmer harsher vape i got out of this one

*Chest Hit:* chest hit was decent. Its not something i look forward to but something i like to feel so i know i have vaped something. Also indicates to me when i need to stop and take a break.


@KieranD this is one awesome juice. i have vaped it for two nights now (7pm onward) and ive cleared 15ml of the single bottle i got from you. Seriously a treat and definitely can find its way to become my second ADV. Ill be placing another order as its a definite must have in rotation..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/14)

I've only had a few toots of Derailed and Claim your throne, and my word!
Stunning juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

